# Copyrightzeichen auf Foto



## Gina-Dajana (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

Ich möchte gern das Copyrightzeichen auf ein Bild machen.
Könntet Ihr mir sagen, wie man das macht?

Lieben Dank und Grüsse
Gina-Dajana


----------



## Leola13 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hai,

bei DOCMA  gibt es eine "Nothilfe", die das als Aktion ausführt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## oscarr (19. Dezember 2005)

© ? 

Man kann dazu sehr gut *Start>Programme>Zübehör>Systemprogramme>Zeichentabelle* benutzen. Copy&paste und Du hast das gewünschte Sonderzeichen auch schnell in PS.

Oder in dem Fall *NUM* aktivieren und auf dem *Numpad ALT+0169* eingeben. Nach dem loslassen von ALT erscheint das gewünschte Zeichen aus den weiten des Unicodes Weiteres siehe auch Zeichentabellehilfe. 

/edit Ärgh, siehe unten


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2005)

® = [ALT]+169[NumBlock] ®
© = [ALT]+184[NumBlock] ©

mfg chmee


----------



## da_Dj (19. Dezember 2005)

Und wenn du die volle Skalierbarkeit haben möchtest (zumal es das ©-Zeichen nicht in jeder Schrift gibt, in manchen einfach nur seltsam aussieht und nicht in jeder voll skalierbar ist) kannst du auch wahlweise per Pfadwerkzeug, unter Formen das ©-Zeichen nehmen, wenns sein muss. Nur mal so der Vollständigkeitshalber


----------



## Leola13 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hai,


			
				da_Dj hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur mal so der Vollständigkeitshalber



Damit ist alles gesagt. Abheften unter wichtige threads.  ;-) 

Ciao Stefan


----------

